# Sparring Gear for Big Guys



## AlwaysMovingForward (Apr 20, 2022)

I started Tae Kwon Do last June at age 45 at my sons’ encouragement (they are elementary age). 

As a 12 years retired athlete due to some gnarly injuries (ruptured both Achilles), I have become a big dude (6’1 and 305lbs). I am about to test for my blue belt and as COVID has receded, we are going to spar for the first time. I can only find gear in the XL range and as a guy who wears size 13 shoes and either 2xl or 3xl tshirts, I can’t find gear that will work. 

Am I out of luck until I lose 75 pounds?  Does anyone know where I can get bigger sparring gear?


----------



## Dirty Dog (Apr 20, 2022)

AlwaysMovingForward said:


> I started Tae Kwon Do last June at age 45 at my sons’ encouragement (they are elementary age).
> 
> As a 12 years retired athlete due to some gnarly injuries (ruptured both Achilles), I have become a big dude (6’1 and 305lbs). I am about to test for my blue belt and as COVID has receded, we are going to spar for the first time. I can only find gear in the XL range and as a guy who wears size 13 shoes and either 2xl or 3xl tshirts, I can’t find gear that will work.
> 
> Am I out of luck until I lose 75 pounds?  Does anyone know where I can get bigger sparring gear?


Maybe. The big stumbling block is that none of us know what is considered acceptable at your school.
Give us examples, or better yet post pictures, of what sort of gear you're looking for.


----------



## AlwaysMovingForward (Apr 20, 2022)

Dirty Dog said:


> Maybe. The big stumbling block is that none of us know what is considered acceptable at your school.
> Give us examples, or better yet post pictures, of what sort of gear you're looking for.


Headgear, gloves, boots, chest protector, shin guards, forearm guards. My son’s gear isn’t in yet so I don’t have something to take a pick of yet. 

I am most concerned with the check protector but I am attaching pics I found of what my school uses (from memory of the one session I have seen so far).


----------



## Dirty Dog (Apr 20, 2022)

AlwaysMovingForward said:


> Headgear, gloves, boots, chest protector, shin guards, forearm guards. My son’s gear isn’t in yet so I don’t have something to take a pick of yet.
> 
> I am most concerned with the check protector but I am attaching pics I found of what my school uses (from memory of the one session I have seen so far).


So you can get that sort of dipped foam tons of places. I like Century Martial Arts, but there are certainly lots of others. You can order boots in whatever shoe size you normally wear. Ditto the gloves. The chest protectors are incredibly adjustable. Order the biggest, and if you need it bigger, put in a longer cord. The head gear is a bit tougher, but I've never had any trouble fitting my bean into their headgear. Your head is likely going to have the least size-change with weight change.


----------



## AlwaysMovingForward (Apr 20, 2022)

Thank you so much!!!


----------



## drop bear (Apr 20, 2022)

Is that 5 xl a really real 5 xl?









						DAEDO -  Taekwondo Approved Chest Protector
					

DAEDO TAEKWONDO APPROVED CHEST PROTECTOR  "World Taekwondo" Competition Approved Chest Protector. Protect your ribs, kidneys, stomach and shoulders, from strikes and kicks. "World Taekwondo" Competition Approved Chest Protector. Reversible (Blue/Red). For Competition & Training. Available Sizes...




					fightgeardirect.com.au


----------



## AlwaysMovingForward (Apr 21, 2022)

drop bear said:


> Is that 5 xl a really real 5 xl?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I have seen the sizing guides for Sixe 5.  It is not.


----------



## Instructor (Apr 21, 2022)

This headgear is the most adjustable of any I've owned.  The face shield can be removed. https://www.amazon.com/dp/B004X6YWWY?psc=1&ref=ppx_yo2ov_dt_b_product_details


----------



## Dirty Dog (Apr 21, 2022)

According to their size chart, THIS company sells a hogu that fits up to a 43.3" girth. That looks like it is measured at the diaphragm, not the waist.
Again, I don't think you need to overthink this. I've had plenty of heavy folks in our school. The hogu are super adjustable. 
I suspect part of your concern is not having everything covered. If that is true, I would say not to worry overmuch. We have never required hogu. They're available, but have rarely been used. You're testing for blue belt. At that level, strikes are not yet all that strong, typically and it's really unlikely you're going to be hit hard enough to cause an actual injury.


----------



## Unkogami (Apr 21, 2022)

AlwaysMovingForward said:


> I started Tae Kwon Do last June at age 45 at my sons’ encouragement (they are elementary age).
> 
> As a 12 years retired athlete due to some gnarly injuries (ruptured both Achilles), I have become a big dude (6’1 and 305lbs). I am about to test for my blue belt and as COVID has receded, we are going to spar for the first time. I can only find gear in the XL range and as a guy who wears size 13 shoes and either 2xl or 3xl tshirts, I can’t find gear that will work.
> 
> Am I out of luck until I lose 75 pounds?  Does anyone know where I can get bigger sparring gear?


The best training might be high reps of pushing away from the table.


----------



## J. Pickard (Apr 23, 2022)

AlwaysMovingForward said:


> Headgear, gloves, boots, chest protector, shin guards, forearm guards. My son’s gear isn’t in yet so I don’t have something to take a pick of yet.
> 
> I am most concerned with the check protector but I am attaching pics I found of what my school uses (from memory of the one session I have seen so far).


You can contact Century Martial arts customs and they can add extensions to a Hogu (chest guard) for you. Something one of my students did, similar situation to you, was buy the Kwon competition body protector (item #40004) which uses ties only on the shoulders and velcro around the torso, then they added extra velcro to extend the chest protector.

Personally, I hate wearing Hogu, but require all non black-belts to wear them for safety reasons.


----------

